# looking for mechanic



## Maintenanceric (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a 68 roadster, 2000 cc, A previous owner had driven it with oil, and had done some damage. I would like to have the engine rebuilt but need to find a Mechanic who is honest and good and wont take me to the cleaners. I am in the Portland Oregon area. Please give me some good referals.


----------

